# My favorite ensemble for prime time madrigalists, claudio calvida & La Venexiana



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

It's no secret im a big fan of la Venexiana and Claudio Calvida a pure genieous for Carlo GESUALDO, i never heard sutch awesome set of madrigals, the voice are from the heaven, never too loud , charming, warm. inspiring,, evocative, expressionist ..woaw guys

Deuxio There album of Luzzacho Luzzaschi and De wert madrigals has well, oh i love la venexiana, taste better than the best kaviar.

And that it folks oh yeah i almost forgot, Jacob Handl Gallus and Adrian Willaert madrigals on Singer Pur are in league.

I love the art form of song genra of this kind .

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

what ?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*what ?*

I swear la venexiana ensemble, trust me on this is rad for music art form of madrigal a poetic song about life death love hate and many more topic ,so is Singer Pur after i heard Jacob Handl Gallus and Adriant Willaert,, that about it *EddieRUKiddingVarese*

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> It's no secret im a big fan of la Venexiana and Claudio Calvida a pure genieous for Carlo GESUALDO, i never heard sutch awesome set of madrigals, the voice are from the heaven, never too loud , charming, warm. inspiring,, evocative, expressionist ..woaw guys
> 
> Deuxio There album of Luzzacho Luzzaschi and De wert madrigals has well, oh i love la venexiana, taste better than the best kaviar.
> 
> ...


It's good you post this because I listened to some of their Monteverdi just a couple of weeks ago. They are operatic almost, with extrovert colourful highly nuanced word painting. I must say, these days I'm very anti opera, and in Monteverdi I really am not interested in the songs after Book 5 - and for these reasons, I prefer Alessandrini.

There's a whole other approach to madrigal singing which is not unrewarding - that of Emma Kirkby and Anthony Rooley.


----------

